# Anmeldung zum SPS-Forumstreffen 2008



## Markus (9 Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen, wie den meisten bereits bekannt ist veranstalte ich vom 30.05.08 bis 01.06.08 zum dritten mal ein Forumstreffen.


Das Programm:

Freitag 30.05.08

ab 14:00 Anreise und Checkin

Der Rest vom Tag kann zum Kennenlernen und Fachsimpeln genutzt werden.

18:00 Gemeinsames Abendessen




Samstag 31.05.08

08:00 - 10:00 Frühstück

10:00 - 12:00 Fachvortäge von Forenusern

12:00 - 13:00 Mittagessen

13:00 - 14:00 Vortrag über Simotion (alterantiv PCS7) durch einen Mann von Siemens* --> ENTFÄLLT!*

14:00 - 15:00 Freie zeit für kleine Vorträge von Usern oder Diskussionen

15:00 - 16:00 Vortrag über Beckhoff TinCat durch einen Mann von Beckhoff

16:00 - 18:00 Freie zeit für kleine Vorträge von Usern oder Diskussionen

18:00 Abendessen, anschliessend gesellig Runde



Sonntag 01.06.08

08:00 - 10:00 Frühstück

Für den Sonntag ist nichts konkretes geplant.
Wir werden am Samstag spontan beschliessen ob wir noch ein paar vorträge einschieben, einen Ausflug machen (z.B. Bodensee) oder Abreisen.




Es gibt keine Gewährleistung für dieses Programm bzw. die Zeiten.
Wir werden das flexibel gestalten damit es für alle beteiligten Sinn macht.

Bisher hat noch keiner der das Treffen besucht hat diese Reise bereut, es gibt immer viel zu lernen und jede Menge Spass!





Teilnehmer:
========

1. Joe
2. Markus
3. Gingele
4. Soehne
5. Question Mark
6. Junior
7. Eumel
8. Maxi
9. AFK
10. Rainer Hönle#
11. Maxl
12. Human



Desweiteren gibt es einige user die spontan (hauptsächlich am Samstag) vorbeischauen.







Der preis von 140,00€ versteht sich allinkl.
Übernachtungen und Verpfelgung sind enthalten, die Geträke werden von Detalogic, IBH und mir gesponsort.


Wenn jemand gernen einen kleinen Vortrag über ein eigenes Pojekt/Produkt halten möchte, dann darf er sich gerne bei mir melden.


So und jetzt nocht die Anmeldung in Anhang herunterladen, ausfüllen und an mich faxen...

Bis dann!
Markus


----------



## Maxl (10 Mai 2008)

Hallo Markus!

Bitte auch um Angabe von BIC und IBAN (für potentielle Besucher aus nicht-Deutschland).


An dieser Stelle wieder einmal die Frage von Fahrgemeinschaften.
Ich würde gerne, soweit möglich, per Bahn anreisen. Da Ostrach ja weit weg von jeglichen Schnellzugverbindungen liegt, meine Frage: ist es möglich, dass mich jemand auf einem größeren Bahnhof (der von mir aus halbwegs vernünftig erreichbar ist) aufliest und mitnimmt?
Ich denke da an Bregenz, Memmingen, Ulm oder Nürnberg.

Alternativ wäre auch eine Fahrgemeinschaft per Auto denkbar, falls mehrere Leute aus dem Raum Oberösterreich/Niederösterreich/Salzburg zum Treffen kommen.

mfg Maxl


----------



## Markus (10 Mai 2008)

von ulm z.b. kommst du problemlos nach aulendorf oder bad saulgau.

da kann ich dich auch holen.


----------



## Maxl (10 Mai 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> von ulm z.b. kommst du problemlos nach aulendorf oder bad saulgau.


Hab grade nachgesehen, die Verbindung nach Aulendorf ist ganz ok. Werden eventuell darauf zurückkommen.


----------



## kermit (12 Mai 2008)

kommt das, was kokolores da anzeigt, etwa hin?


----------



## Question_mark (12 Mai 2008)

*Der rote Punkt*

Hallo,



			
				kermit schrieb:
			
		

> kommt das, was kokolores da anzeigt, etwa hin?


Der rote Punkt ist fast ein Volltreffer, aber die Gebäude auf der anderen Strassenseite gehören auch dazu ...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Markus (13 Mai 2008)

Teilnehmerliste im ersten Post


----------



## Markus (14 Mai 2008)

hier noch zwei links:

Forumstreffen 2007:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=12674

in den beiträgen ab seite 3 oder so findet ihr die meinungen der teilnehmer.



Bilder vom Forumstreffen 2007:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=13592
auf den letzten zwei bildern kann man dann tatsächlich jemanden beim vortrag sehen...


----------



## afk (14 Mai 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> Teilnehmerliste im ersten Post


Da kann ich bis jetzt keinen einzigen Moderator erkennen ... Ihr wollt Euch doch wohl hoffentlich nicht die Blöße geben, und das 3. Forumstreffen auch wieder ohne die Moderatoren stattfinden lassen. Die Admins sind schließlich auch immer zahlreich vertreten ... :sm24: :s8: 


Gruß Axel


----------



## Maxl (14 Mai 2008)

@Markus

Bitte um Bekanntgabe von IBAN und BIC (evtl. per PN), sonst ist die Sache mit der Überweisung von Österreich aus etwas besch....

Danke!


----------



## Markus (14 Mai 2008)

http://www.ksk-sigmaringen.de/f26e149e5d797509/index.htm


BIC: *SOLADES1SIG* 

IBAN: DE85653510500000744555


----------



## Markus (16 Mai 2008)

wo bleiben die restlichen anmeldungen?

lipperlandstern kann in diesem jahr leider nicht dabei sein, wenn also jemand anders seinen part als fotograf übernehmen könnte wäre das super!

die leute die aus der gegend kommen und nicht übernachten wollen, oder die die nur einmal überachten wollen - meldet euch bei mir, das ist kein problem...


----------



## marlob (16 Mai 2008)

Ich würde ja gerne kommen, nur ist mein Chef auf die komische Idee gekommen, mich in der Woche auf eine IBN nach Amsterdam zu schicken. Und die könnte bis Samstag gehen. 
Wie handhabst du das. Kann ich mich anmelden und einen Teilbeitrag leisten, den du dann mit deinen Unkosten verrechnest wenn ich dann doch nicht komme.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (20 Mai 2008)

Hallo Markus,

sind schon alle Vorträge ausgefüllt oder soll ich mich um das Thema "SPS-Fernwartung per Internet" kümmern?


----------



## Markus (20 Mai 2008)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Hallo Markus,
> 
> sind schon alle Vorträge ausgefüllt oder soll ich mich um das Thema "SPS-Fernwartung per Internet" kümmern?


 
ich hbae dich sowieso wieder eingeplant für einen vortrag.
vernwartung ist sicher ein gutes thema...


----------



## Markus (20 Mai 2008)

habe nochmal die werbetrommel gerührt, wegen der wenigen anmeldugnen bisher...

wie findet ihr mein super html oben


----------



## Perfektionist (20 Mai 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> habe nochmal die werbetrommel gerührt, wegen der wenigen anmeldugnen bisher...
> 
> wie findet ihr mein super html oben


Jetzt, wo Du das sagst, sehe ich das auch  

Ich bin zufällig das Wochenende in Sigmaringen - mal schaun, vielleicht schaff ich das mal kurz auf ein Bier bei Euch vorbei zum Hallo-Sagen ...


----------



## Human (20 Mai 2008)

Bin ich einen Monat zu spät dran, auf der Anmeldung steht, dass das Forzumstreffen bis zum 01.05.08 geht...


----------



## Markus (20 Mai 2008)

Human schrieb:


> Bin ich einen Monat zu spät dran, auf der Anmeldung steht, dass das Forzumstreffen bis zum 01.05.08 geht...


 

stimmt doch garnicht!


----------



## Question_mark (20 Mai 2008)

*Zeitreise*

Hallo,



			
				Human schrieb:
			
		

> Bin ich einen Monat zu spät dran, auf der Anmeldung steht, dass das Forzumstreffen bis zum 01.05.08 geht...



Nee human, das ist schon okay. Nach dem Forumstreffen weisst Du sowieso nicht mehr genau, wann es angefangen und aufgehört hat *ROFL* 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Human (21 Mai 2008)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Ich kann mich gut erinnern... teilweise zumindest... :sm24: 

Falls noch jemand eine Mitfahrgelegenheit sucht, ich komme an Schwäbisch Gmünd und Göppingen vorbei!


----------



## maxi (26 Mai 2008)

Ich komme nur ein paar Stunden bzw. und Abend vorbei da ich so viel zu Werkeln habe und am Vormittag evtl. noch so drecks Waagen ankucken muss. (Wie immer :O( )

Ich schau dann dafür das ich vom Freibier so viel wie geht trinke *smiles, mit breiten Grinsen is zu beiden Ohren*


----------



## Markus (26 Mai 2008)

maxi schrieb:


> Ich schau dann dafür das ich vom Freibier so viel wie geht trinke *smiles, mit breiten Grinsen is zu beiden Ohren*


 
heist das du brauchst ein zimmer von sa bis so?


----------



## maxi (26 Mai 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> heist das du brauchst ein zimmer von sa bis so?


 
Leider nein  würde so gerne bleiben.
Aber meine höchste Autorität fährt mich nach hause


----------



## Ralle (26 Mai 2008)

maxi schrieb:


> Leider nein  würde so gerne bleiben.
> Aber meine höchste Autorität fährt mich nach hause



Die VDE kann fahren?


----------



## maxi (26 Mai 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Die VDE kann fahren?


 
Ist das ein Lob, dass ich mich mit VDE sehr gut auskenne? *stolz*
Und das von dir 

Meine liebes liebste, herz aller Liebste, bessere Hälfte, götter Weib fährt mich *lach*


----------



## Markus (28 Mai 2008)

wegen freitag:

ich und joe sind erst ab ca. 16:00 da.

solltet ihr früher amreisen, dann sind zwei kollegen von uns schon da.

wenn es probleme wegen abholen oder so gibt, dann bitte anrufen:
0177 700 20 72
0177 700 20 73 (joe)

@maxl
ich habe am freitag noch eine besprechung, auf dem heimweg fahre ich durch baf saulgau. wann bist du dort?


----------



## Joe (28 Mai 2008)

Servus,

Bin grad in Frankfurt (am Main). Falls jemand von dort (oder Umgebung) noch eine mitfahrgelegenheit braucht kann er sich gerne melden.

Fahre jedoch nciht zuück. Ist also ein One-Way-Ticket...


----------



## Maxl (28 Mai 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> @maxl
> ich habe am freitag noch eine besprechung, auf dem heimweg fahre ich durch baf saulgau. wann bist du dort?


Hab grade nochmal nachgesehen
Könnte um 16:27, 17:22, 18:27 oder 19:24 da sein


----------



## Markus (29 Mai 2008)

mach 1627 und ruf mich zur sicherheit um 1600 nochmal an.
aber später sollte auch noch wer nüchtern sein...


----------



## Question_mark (29 Mai 2008)

*Wo bleiben die 2 Zottels ??*

Hallo,

und wo bleiben unsere zwei Zottels ???
Die gehören doch als Urgestein des Forums dazu ...
Also Thomas, mach Dich auf den Weg, wir würden Dich wirklich vermissen. 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## afk (29 Mai 2008)

Question_mark schrieb:


> und wo bleiben unsere zwei Zottels ???
> Die gehören doch als Urgestein des Forums dazu ...
> Also Thomas, mach Dich auf den Weg, wir würden Dich wirklich vermissen.


*ACK* 

Gruß Axel


----------



## Maxl (29 Mai 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> mach 1627 und ruf mich zur sicherheit um 1600 nochmal an.
> aber später sollte auch noch wer nüchtern sein...


ich richte mich mal auf 16:27 ein - sollte ich den zug nicht erreiche wirds 18:27 werden
ich melde mich auf jeden fall so ca. eine halbe stunde vorher


----------



## Markus (30 Mai 2008)

Update:

Der Mann von Siemens ist ausgefallen - in diesem Jahr gibt es also keinen Siemens Vortrag...

Sollte sich wer nur deswegen angemeldet haben, dann einfach bescheid geben und das Geld kommt zurück.

tut mir leid, aber ersatz war so kurzfristig nicht aufzutreiben...


----------

